# Game 45: Thunder @ Heat (1/29 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, January 29, 2014 | 7:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









    

    ​


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Let's see if the Heat still own them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade said coming off the bench was only a one time thing


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 3h
> Wade says he had a good practice, ready to return as a starter
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 3h
> Wade: "I asked Spo to take me out as a starter that 1 game, but I didn't ask him to do it the whole year. So we can stop that conversation."


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't believe I am going to be missing this game. Anybody know if there is a torrent I can get after the game?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Should be a good one.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Too bad Westbrook is hurt but still curious to see how KD will go off alone against the Heat. He has been on Fire. Can the Heat slow him down? Will he go for 60 while the rest of the team shoots 0.200?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 41m
> Toney Douglas is active tonight. Mason & Jones inactive.


Only took one practice for him to leap frog Mason Jr


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Tn will just be another night where LeBron proves how much better he is than everyone else.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10-2 Heat

Another nice start for the Heat.

Again, **** those lame ass lower bowl fans.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

LeBron can't get excited and start jacking up 3s going shot for shot with KD.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers with the sick banker only a couple plays after asking out with the presumed eye injury


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

That was a sick lay in by chalmers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh has now made 20 of his last 21 shots


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol this is fun to watch


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333

What a start


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bosh is on my fantasy team as well as D wade. My team is doing great as of late. Good shot Ibaka


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bosh is wet tn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Rio and1

That was sweet


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

wtf kinda shot was that from LeBron


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

22-7 with 5 minutes left in first. Durant with 0 points. I'll take it.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Let Ibaka keep shooting jumpers. He's taken 9 of their 17 shots


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat in a lull right now. Seen so many of these of late.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol wtf is Birdman doing ?


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jeez we look like shit now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Durant gets his 2nd foul. Lebron should just go right at him every time to try to keep him in foul trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-21 after 1

Heat built up the lead to 18 at one point. Then hit a lull. Gotta continue capitalizing with KD on the bench with 2 fouls.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Decent first quarter. Obviously we were going to have to hit a lull, couldn't keep that streak up against a team this good for too long. 9 point lead after first, KD with 2 fouls and only 4 points ? I'll take that any day of the week


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not surprising we let them back in, but it was still super frustrating to watch the way we did it. Decent salvage though to score another 8 points and stay up nearly dbl-figures.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle by Birdman


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lamb is a nice little player. I like him better than Kevin Martin


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice Beasley nice


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Damn Fisher


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Fisher and Lamb just killing us


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Now playing bad D to go along with shaky O. Might have to get some regulars back in.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Well shit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Perry Jones looking very good and active on D. Heat could have had him in the draft.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

LeBron needs to get back in.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sloppy sloppy


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sloppy sloppy Durant and LeBron are not on their A game tonight. At least offensively


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Way too sloppy in this quarter. Got lucky on that last turnover.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 more turnovers in a row. Jeez.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why did Bosh freeze after the ball went past him? Could've caught up to it.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Cherrypicking ****


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really frustrating game. Was so obvious we'd let up after the big start, but these turnovers aren't even giving us a chance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turnovers and OKC 3pt shooting have turned this game around.

OKC already with 17 points off the Heat's 10 turnovers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's embarrassing, Bosh. In position for the rebound and you let Ibaka easily tap it in over you.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

This is just ridiculous. A veteran ball club should never commit this many turnovers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So now its turnovers, 3's and 2nd chance points that's killing us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hate sets like that. We run motions and move the ball around even though we're clearly not looking to shoot yet. LeBron winds up with the ball with 8 secs left and has to dribble a few more times and winds up with an awful shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-50 at the half

Awful 2nd quarter. Had an 11 point lead after the 1st possession in the quarter, then go on to be outscored by 16 the rest of the way. 

19 points for the Thunder off Heat turnovers. Most of them coming in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 3 straight 3's for the Thunder. Heat down 12. 

Thunder now 10-16 from 3. Heat are 2-11 from 3.

Heat have now been outscored by 30(!) since they were up 18 in the 1st quarter.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Heat are playing great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just continuing to commit careless turnovers.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

TO, TO, TO, TO


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade quietly looking pretty damn good. Chalmers with 7 assists already.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Every guy on this team thinks they can pass like LeBron or some shit. What is the deal with throwing passes in between the legs into traffic ?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 more turnovers in a row. My goodness.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

34 point turnaround now since the Heat were up 18.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another turnover.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

aaaaand another turnover. This is crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Scott Brooks doing something that i've mentioned always wanting Spo to do. Even though they are up double digits, he called a quick timeout after a couple of misses on offense by the Thunder, followed by a Heat make.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Amazing shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course. Fisher banks in his 2nd 3 of the game to beat the buzzer. 

91-75 after 3

trading baskets to end the quarter. Unfortunately, the thunder were hitting 3's while the Heat hit long 2's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

36 points scored by the Thunder that quarter. All outside of the paint. Yup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> 36 points scored by the Thunder that quarter. All outside of the paint. Yup.


That's crazy. Also why they usually struggle in the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2-16 from 3. 18 turnovers. 

Not beating many teams doing this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike Breen is loving this. He's got a lot of pent up resentment with the Knicks play this season. Wish I could watch Sun Sports.

Just no hope with the way we're passing the ball right now. Thunder have great length and youth, but our passes are all careless or telegraphed right now.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade is rusty.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're shooting 51% better than us from 3, on 6 more attempts. That and the TOs is the game right there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Derek Fisher is 5-5 from 3. He shoots 33% from 3 on the season. 

And another turnover.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Nearly no assist or rebound by LeBron for a long time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bench has been pretty awful tonight. Battier's given us pretty much nothing. Our starting back court has combined for 9 TOs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeremy Lamb and Derek Fisher's 3 pt shooting turned this game around. And they have stayed hot all game long.


----------



## Milos.Djuric (Oct 22, 2013)

And finally Miami scores a three since first quarter. Miami 3/19 for 3.
Fisher and Lamb combined made 9 out of 11 shots for 3 until now (Fisher is 5/5, Lamb 4/6)


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Jace said:


> Bench has been pretty awful tonight. Battier's given us pretty much nothing. Our starting back court has combined for 9 TOs.


But he gave Thunder something with all his turnovers and misses...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Bench has been pretty awful tonight. Battier's given us pretty much nothing. Our starting back court has combined for 9 TOs.


Battier cannot put a couple of good shooting games together. Small ball works if he's hitting that 3 and forcing the big out. Hasnt been working too well this season because of his struggles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 112-95

Heat went up 18 in the 1st quarter and then went on to be outscored by 35 the rest of the way. Pretty much like the last game against the Wizards right after the 18 pt lead. That's how bad it was. 

Way too many turnovers, awful 3 point shooting and great Thunder 3pt shooting was the big difference. Plus their bench destroyed ours.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looking more and more like we need a new wing on the roster. Battier couldn't guard top-flight wings anymore his first year here. LeBron is all we got. I'm not talking about a stopper. Just a tall body closer to 30 than Shane.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> But he gave Thunder something with all his turnovers and misses...


No TOs tonight, but I've been noticing his and Ray's difficulty getting open, as well as their offense limits at their respective stages in their careers, tends to junk up the O.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Battier cannot put a couple of good shooting games together. Small ball works if he's hitting that 3 and forcing the big out. Hasnt been working too well this season because of his struggles.


He and Ray being more bad than good and displaying their age more than ever (Ray kind of fell off after that initial youthful burst) has been pretty glaring. I worry more about Ray than Battier, though. Spo's willing to drop Shane out of the rotation if need be. Can't see him doing it to Ray.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That first TO by Cole when he just handed it over was ominous. He was awful tonight. Couldn't hit an open J, lost confidence in it (which mucked up the O when he was in), and matched his 3 assists with 3 TOs.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

How the **** does this team go up 22-4 and lose by like 20. 

Lebron IS NOT STAYING HERE. Wade looks more lazy than a sloth.

If he can't play 100 just sit his ass. I'm now seeing that Spo won his ring because of Lebron and luck


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo has two rings as a head coach, and it's hard to claim luck consecutive years. Let's not overreact to one game. Wade had ugly moments, as did the entire team, including LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Next two games:

@ NY
vs Pistons

Have to win those games because after that...

@ LAC
@ Jazz
@ Suns
@ Warriors
- all star break - 
@ Dallas
@ OKC

Toughest road trip of the season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

16-27 from downtown?

GTFO OKC.

Looks like a forgettable game. I was keeping tabs on it throughout the day and was happy at the start, but knew the inevitable would happen.

Ray and Shattier...jeeez. Killing me, Spo.


----------

